# ouch? lmao



## DatFlow (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I took my second class this thursday, and let me tell you, i'm very happy I went.. Unlike allot of people, I enjoy the sensation of pain... To an extent... For myself, Conditioning this thursday was HUGE for me. I've never conditioned before, and TONS of sets of 6 punches to the abs really hurt... Along with TONS of kicks... I was very sad about my performence with coughing and spitting after my 8th set, but I think its good for me, for In a real world situation, stanima is everything...

Anyone know their limitations? I know myin is 8 sets of 6 hard quick punches to the abs...


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree that it is very important to test yourself and know what it feels like to take a hit......please be careful.  Knowing what it feels like and conditioning yourself aren't worth an injury that will stop your training.  I only say this because I know many people who don't have the control that they think they do.  I can only assume that your school does this in the most safe possible manner.


----------



## DatFlow (Mar 8, 2008)

Your right, you can get put out from conditionint... but we do... You don't just jump right into conditioning, and between each set your asked if you are ok


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 8, 2008)

let your body become used to what is happening in class slowly. Do not be afraid to admit when you are at a point you need to step aside and recover. Better to miss a few sets and be able to work out the next day then to push yourslef and miss a week


----------

